# Rigor Mortis



## T-hug (May 19, 2014)

Hey guys!
Just by chance the other day my wife was looking at upcoming movie trailers and she showed me this:

​
​​Pretty dope right? Well it turns out the movie is already out and has English subtitles so we grabbed it and watched it last night and it was wonderfully bizarre! It has some amazing scenes with brilliant special effects.​I highly recommend it and can only describe it as a crossover of Kung Fu Hustle and The Ring/The Grudge.​​Anyway we had a theory about the ending and a little debate and I just wondered if anyone has seen this little gem?​​It has an average IMDB rating but the reviews are all high praise, 9s and 10s: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2771800/​​Anyway if you decide to check it out let me know what you thought!​​


----------



## Ozito (May 19, 2014)

I might watch this tonight.


----------



## T-hug (May 19, 2014)

Ozito said:


> I might watch this tonight.


 

Let us know what you think!  I think it would be really hard to not like the movie tbh, it has a dream (or nightmare!) like quality to the whole thing. Very intriguing!


----------



## T-hug (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't believe no one jumped on this movie!


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2014)

It's definitely on my "to watch" list after seeing the trailer, but when I'll come around to watching it I can't say. So many movies, so little time  ;O;


----------



## Ozito (Jun 3, 2014)

T-hug
Wow this movie left me confused at the end.


Spoiler



was the end supposed to be some alternative reality?


 
It was entertaining to watch, but left many things unexplained (according to me).
But the end left me waaay confused.

Cool movie though, thanks for the tip!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2014)

I love Asian films.
Will deffo watch this one.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 5, 2014)

Ozito said:


> T-hug
> Wow this movie left me confused at the end.
> 
> 
> ...


 

How we interpreted it was: 



Spoiler



When the guy tries to hang himself at the start, he actually succeeds so throughout the movie he is a ghost and so are the majority of the other residents in the block.  When it gets towards the end and he is fighting the vampire, he is inbetween worlds like in some kind of dusk or something.  After the fight, the very end when it all goes weird it is like him finally transcending from earth like when people die and they explain the white light in their eyes and see stuff flash before them.


Of course we could be totally wrong, I read somewhere that the director had read about 15 different explainations for the ending on none of them were right....


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 5, 2014)

Getting.  Will watch, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ozito (Jun 7, 2014)

T-hug said:


> How we interpreted it was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



but why would he kill himself if he transcended to this "new" place? Did you notice that (can't remember his name) the vampire hunter was acting like an incompetent person in that "new" place?
And I believe it was his father talking to him too.


----------

